

Intel's first teraflop chip - socratees
http://techresearch.intel.com/articles/Tera-Scale/1449.htm

======
gaius
That's a misleading headline; you can't buy one of these, it's a lab
prototype.

~~~
socratees
yea, i agree on that - but it's still way powerful than the ones that are in
current use. so thought that would be interesting to post the link here.

